# New Tribox store



## ianini (Oct 27, 2009)

http://store.tribox.jp/usd/

It just came out today and only has 8 cubes. There are different shipping options and uses a standard shopping cart.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

HOW MUCH!

Seriously?

I suppose the Edison is reasonable, but everything else is a bit dear.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

Definitely will pick up an Edison in the future. Nice find.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow, this is awesome!


----------



## Cubeasaurus Rubix (Oct 27, 2009)

niceeeeee.... wonder when and what else they'll add though


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 29, 2009)

Is tribox reputable? That's a reasonably good price for non-KO tower cubes and rainbow cubes, but I've never ordered from there or known anyone who has...


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 29, 2009)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Is tribox reputable? That's a reasonably good price for non-KO tower cubes and rainbow cubes, but I've never ordered from there or known anyone who has...



Customer Service is great.
Each cube comes with a personal thank you note.
Each cube comes in a handmade box.
Packaging is top notch.
All replies are also personally written.

I've ordered twice and spent nearly 70 dollars total, and Tribox is great.


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

What cube is this? JSK?


Rubik's cube Speedcubing Kit


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> What cube is this? JSK?
> 
> 
> Rubik's cube Speedcubing Kit



Either that or an indistinguishable clone. The label is the same.


----------



## ianini (Nov 9, 2009)

The store now has 2x2-7x7 stickers and Edison glow-in-the-dark stickers.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > What cube is this? JSK?
> ...



I'm pretty sure its real, I just got one


----------



## Worker (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I was interested in getting the shaped stickers until I realized it would cost $10 with shipping.


----------

